# TTS Photos



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi all.
How about posting some real world TTS photos.Anyone out there got any?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

hugy said:


> Hi all.
> How about posting some real world TTS photos.Anyone out there got any?


hugy, not seen any real images mate. Found this though on a USA forum... looks smart!


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

My colour! It looks great.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

hugy said:


> My colour! It looks great.


Tis why I posted it for you matey! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Not sure of the steering wheel colour though. :?

Image was taken in Tokyo Audi.


----------



## cedwardphillips (Sep 6, 2005)

that's an S line...


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

cedwardphillips said:


> that's an S line...


Yeh I know, was just for colour reference for hugy.

Thats also why I said I hadn't seen one Chas!! :lol:


----------



## cedwardphillips (Sep 6, 2005)

Redcar_TT said:


> cedwardphillips said:
> 
> 
> > that's an S line...
> ...


hey, if i was intelligent, do you think i'd be selling cars for a living? [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

cedwardphillips said:


> Redcar_TT said:
> 
> 
> > cedwardphillips said:
> ...


If I was intelligent would I go around stealing photographs. :?: [smiley=dunce2.gif] [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Redcar_TT said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> > My colour! It looks great.
> ...


 My steering wheel will be black with silver stitching,(I hope!)


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

I think this is a an early image of a TTS. :wink:

Not sure that front end is that nice ya know.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

There seems to be a few appearing here and there.
























http://www.motor-talk.de/forum/tts-live ... tml?page=1


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Excelent!


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi Hugy, just noticed your in Ireland aswell, did you get any idea on when your TTS will be arriving, would like to know when the first ones are coming in


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

> I think this is a an early image of a TTS


.

Red you're slipping a bit mate,what about-"would look good on RS4's"


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Scooby-Doo said:


> > I think this is a an early image of a TTS
> 
> 
> .
> ...


Ahhh bollox, missed the chance.
What was I thinking. Maybe due to dodging bullets earlier today distracted me from the usual RS4 gag. :? :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Redcar_TT said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all.
> ...


mmm...looks smart 8)


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

conneem said:


> Hi Hugy, just noticed your in Ireland aswell, did you get any idea on when your TTS will be arriving, would like to know when the first ones are coming in


 Hi conneem,My car is BW 23 so should be here third week in june,Hopefully!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phope said:


> Redcar_TT said:
> 
> 
> > hugy said:
> ...


Not that you are biased in any way :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not impressed with either. would like to see Condor and Orange - but not under artificial light. its changes the hue of the colour.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

What do you think of this colour(in the next post)


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

I was going to order this colour
but I changed my mind!


----------



## 257andy (Jan 19, 2008)

Love the orange, wish I had the balls to order it.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Likewise!


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

cedwardphillips said:


> Redcar_TT said:
> 
> 
> > cedwardphillips said:
> ...


True........


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

Gorgeous Blue!!


----------



## Clean (Aug 13, 2007)

lmfao :lol:


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Here's a real Sprint Blus TTS for you hugy


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Here's a real Sprint Blus TTS for you hugy


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice


----------



## lofty (Apr 3, 2007)

Tyneside Audi are getting a sprint TTSR and a black TTSC for their demo's.
I'm looking forward to seeing them in the flesh.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

lofty said:


> Tyneside Audi are getting a sprint TTSR and a black TTSC for their demo's.
> I'm looking forward to seeing them in the flesh.


To be honest I'm not fussed bought too many cars recently :wink:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

This is a more "safe" color, and after seing an R8 "in the flesh" in this color I made my decision (I think :wink: )


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I think the mirrors look really strange with that colour :?


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> I think the mirrors look really strange with that colour :?


There is a no cost option to have them in body colour here in Ireland, I don't know why the UK seems not to get as many options as us, such as the S-Line ect.. but you can be sure its all in the name of profit.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Looks cool.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

Agree that is a safer colour Arne, also best for keeping clean.

I think the orange is ten times braver to own than Ibis.

TTS does look cool though. [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Orange is lovely but way to loud.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> I think the mirrors look really strange with that colour :?


I don't think so. They will match the wheels perfectly.... :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

red one


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

The red TTS looks good but I think the silver looks better!

I wish I had the extra cash to get one, but then I think it would end in divorce!

....but worth it!


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

Does look dam fine in red though!

Maybe its a good thing I haven't got the money, would take me too long to decide on the colour!


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

MP said:


> Does look dam fine in red though!
> 
> Maybe its a good thing I haven't got the money, would take me too long to decide on the colour!


What have you ordered?


----------



## philnotts (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello

Does anyone know if you will be able to turn off the LED's on the TTS or are they on all the time, like the S5.

phil.


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

Hugy,

I've ordered a silver 2.0 TTC, BW17 so I've been told it will roll out of the factory next week!

I am one of those cheapskates who can only afford the 2.0! If I didn't do as many miles and did have the spare cash I'd love to get the TTS, but hey, we should all have goals shouldn't we!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

MP said:


> Hugy,
> 
> I've ordered a silver 2.0 TTC, BW17 so I've been told it will roll out of the factory next week!
> 
> I am one of those cheapskates who can only afford the 2.0! If I didn't do as many miles and did have the spare cash I'd love to get the TTS, but hey, we should all have goals shouldn't we!


MP, nothing cheapskatey about 'only' getting the 2.0T. 

I like a turbo car, hence why I ordered one.
Yes the quattro is superb, however, the 2.0T is enough for me.

Not long now then before you are introduced to your new toy. 8)


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

I hope its not long! The dealer keeps telling me I'll have it at the beginning ot may, but I think it will be a bit longer than that!

Bloody typical though, I've got an A3 that I'm part-exing and the air bag warning light has just come on! Warranty expired last month, more expense!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

MP said:


> I hope its not long! The dealer keeps telling me I'll have it at the beginning ot may, but I think it will be a bit longer than that!
> 
> Bloody typical though, I've got an A3 that I'm part-exing and the air bag warning light has just come on! Warranty expired last month, more expense!


Ask them to pay for the fix to the airbag!
Afterall, it will be their car in a few weeks.

Worth a try! :twisted:

Whats your spec by the way?? :?:


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice one MP.Only for the release of the TTS I would be buying the 2.0 and get a revo remap.


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

Redcar,

I'm going to try and get a mate whos got his own garage first to have a look, if not will be going to the dealer to grovel! At the end of the day, its a month out of warranty and they only serviced it 6 weeks ago!

Spec is fairly standardL: 2.0t, silver, mfsw, bluetooth, plus the all important isofix, so the wife thinks it IS a practical car! he he!


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

That orange TTS on HUGY's sig looks absolutely amazing, definately the colour to go for 8) I like the silver but orange stands out that bit more. If I had the extra cash i'd definately be going TTS, maybe next time


----------



## SMG (Sep 20, 2007)

does the skirting on the tts the same as the audi exclusive one which we can order for our normal 2.0 or 3.2 ? :?:


----------

